# SMPS Failed - New SMPS for Budget PC



## nareshkumaran (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi,
I Have been using an Antec VS450 SMPS for my PC build (using for 5yrs).
PC Specs are - Pentium G4400, MSI H110V MB, HDD (160GB, 500GB & 1TB), DVD Drive, ATI 7700 Firepro Graphics card.
Now my Smps is not working (When switched ON, it OFF's within 5 seconds). Checked with a Frontech spare SMPS, system is working.
Should I service the Antec SMPS or purchase new; Also suggest budget models with Longterm reliability. I had thought of Coolermaster (COOLER MASTER MWE 450 MPW-4502-ACABW SMPS) or Corsair (Corsair VS450 450W Power Supply CP-9020170-UK). Purchase will be Online (Amazon or Primeabgb)

My PC usage - Browsing, Movies, Games (Civ 5, CS:GO, Battlefield 3, GTA4)


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2018)

Antec doesn't make VS450 ? Is it VP450p or Corsair VS450
Don't buy Corsair VS450. Wait for PSU experts, Dont have any idea about this price segment.


----------



## mobo (Oct 2, 2018)

What is your budget?

VS450 is a fine PSU, but try and get the CX430.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2018)

cx 43o is probably an older model,the op should consider getting a CX 450(grey label unit).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2018)

Keep an eye out for this to come back in stock,this is the best budget psu series currently available in India.
CORSAIR CX450 SMPS - 450 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU With Active PFC


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 2, 2018)

Corsair CX450 is your best bet. Try contacting primeabgb to check when it comes back in stock.


----------



## nareshkumaran (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank All . Just purchased CoolerMaster MW450 from Primeabgb, since the backup smps was not working properly. Fitted the smps, now system is working fine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2018)

nareshkumaran said:


> Thank All . Just purchased CoolerMaster MW450 from Primeabgb, since the backup smps was not working properly. Fitted the smps, now system is working fine.


Nobody recommended you that


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Antec doesn't make VS450 ? Is it VP450p or Corsair VS450



@nareshkumaran answer this please.


----------



## nareshkumaran (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry my Bad, its VP450P.
CM was brought by a friend returning from Mumbai.


----------

